# TBC 2012 Pics Thread



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

The last few days have been a blast. Here are a few pics of some teams heading out. 25 boats are competing for $209,350. We ended up with some amazing boats in this tournament. The reschedule no doubt hurt us, but it is all good!!!

We hope everyone had and will continue to have a good time. Should be some phenomenal fishing. 

TBC 2013 will be held June 26-29th. We are going to do ALL we can to see this thing double next year.

We also had a surprise VIP guest. Paul Spencer of Spencer Yacht's (our Billfish sponsor) showed up. He is fishing with Birdie Time. It was nice to see him and Peter Wright fishing the same Texas tournament.

We'll get more pics up later, but here is a start.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

few more


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a few more.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeee live action!!! Could not resist!! FISH ON guys and gals and good luck. Nice pictures!! Catch a monster!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

That's awesome guys. I am sure you will have one stellar tournament


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Gonna be great. Can't wait to see the results! Got some FINE rides heading out!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

How many boats ended up entering?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Oops 25 i see


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a whooooole lotta boat pron right there........a whole lotta EXPENSIVE boat pron at that! Some great boats fishing this tournament, props to you! Hoping for a denominator tournament fellas!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice pics. Great job to the staff and directors for making this event a sucess. Its alot of work to make a tournament of this magnitude a sucess. Planning and legwork starts months in advance.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Those are some pretty boats in those pics!!!!!


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Yessiree! We were there heading out when Birdie Time was pulling in, that's a whole lotta sexy fo sho! Good luck to all the captains and crew.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks like they may be getting into some pretty good t-storms out there today.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any updates on Tournament?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Law Dog said:


> Any updates on Tournament?


Will update soon.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

What has been called in:

Custom Billed: 2 blues
Blow Out: 1 blue
Allie Cat: 1 blue 
Akela: 1 white
Ambush: 1 sail
Top Dollar: 1 sail
Bandit: 1 sail


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Update?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Any gaffers yet?


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

I can't imagine fishing in those conditions. Any word on the smaller boats? Did they elect to stay out?


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw a picture of a big, dead blue marlin but cannot confirm anything yet. 

I would say somebody stroked one though.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

I think someone was messin with me. Let us know when any results are available.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I got word Custom Billed did well

2&3 Tuna
1 bill fish


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

joakster said:


> I think someone was messin with me. Let us know when any results are available.


I saw a picture of one in the cockpit too.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Slow two days of fishing it would seem. Thats the way fishing goes at times.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Great Tournament, too bad we didn't get to fish today would have liked to put a blue with our sail. Weather was awfull,lots of lightening big seas. Exhaused but can't wait to do it again next year.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

That was a great tourney! We had fun from start to finish! Well, all but the weather part it was a little wet and stormy out there! 

We will be there next year fo sho!!!

Rob C


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

who won ??? an need a final tally on what was caught ,,please


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Custom Billed with Peter Wright on board won with 2 blue marlin releases, boat went for 1500 dollars in the calcutta.


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

quick flyby of custom billed --


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is a great shot of us fishing, we are on the right. Thanks Derek.

Rob C


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Saturday slop*

Sloppy conditions Saturday morning.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

fishtruck said:


> Thanks Derek.


No problem Rob...here's a couple more.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I'd love to see some individual team reports & breakdowns of the tourney from some of the teams!


----------



## houjordan (Aug 1, 2010)

I was on the smallest of the bunch, the yellow 28'. Although getting heavily pounded, we opted to ride it out. After making our way around to Cerveza on Saturday morning, we were in the thick of it. It was one helluva ride on such a small boat. Tons of fun though!



woody7 said:


> I can't imagine fishing in those conditions. Any word on the smaller boats? Did they elect to stay out?


----------



## houjordan (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ban Piska 28' McKee*

Pics from the Ban Piska


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Recession" ????..... What 'recession'....

Beautiful flock of botes...:biggrin:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

houjordan said:


> I was on the smallest of the bunch, the yellow 28'. Although getting heavily pounded, we opted to ride it out. After making our way around to Cerveza on Saturday morning, we were in the thick of it. It was one helluva ride on such a small boat. Tons of fun though!


We thought we were toughin it out on a 34 Pursuit, we use to fish a 28 Mckee. I was wondering how yall were making out.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

We were right there with you in a 30 ft Roballo. Rather interesting ride home.
No money fish but kept some small tuna and one sword. We had lighting all around us from thurs. pm at BV to Sat about 30 miles out. Sometimes right on top of us. 
Life is good, be safe.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Right there with you guys- 30 ft cat for us. We lost an outrigger to the sea, had our nav lights keep shorting out and burnt way more fuel than anticipated playing dodge the storm. We came in early Friday but did get a money fish- 37 lb bull mahi!


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Few pictures


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

few more...


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

more


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

last set


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

One more!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like a great time B looks like all of your hard work paid off congrats brother.

Tom


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What boat is the black hulled one in the first picture?


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

That is BANDIT. 82' Viking


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

TexasBillfishChampionship said:


> That is BANDIT. 82' Viking


Thanks and WOW!!

http://www.eastpassimages.com/p814446041/hB2EF05D#h63bb6bc


----------

